# 2004 Nissan 40hp - 2 Stroke - New Old Stock



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My friend had one of these motors (2003 version) on his skiff (2003 on-off 15'6 skiff made in Eau Gallie, FL called "backwater") and it flew. It was also very reliable. 

Good hunt! I think you will be very happy


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Your check list sounds good and those motors ran good. I would think the factory coated the crank bearings and cylinders with oil during assembly for some anti rust prevention. Don't forget it will need double oil for break in.


----------

